
TDD Harms Architecture (2017) - MindGods
https://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/03/03/TDD-Harms-Architecture.html
======
tmaly
What about some halfway point where you start with tests on your largest
public interfaces instead of numerous tests and a growing list of tests?

I still believe there is some good that comes out of TDD especially on long
term maintenance and future changes.

